# Another complete bike getting sold in pieces.



## m_fumich (Apr 7, 2013)

..........


----------



## OldRider (Apr 7, 2013)

And the almighty dollar rears its ugly head again


----------



## Sped Man (Apr 7, 2013)

Who made that bike and what model is it? It looks familiar.


----------



## Lynotch (Apr 7, 2013)

I believe it's a Higgins.


----------



## BOTHWORLDS (Apr 7, 2013)

I also saw all the common pieces on eBay and wondered the same thing. It's truly sad. On the other hand though, the parts from one bike might help complete 5 others awaiting that one last part for completion.


----------



## jwm (Apr 7, 2013)

BOTHWORLDS said:


> I also saw all the common pieces on eBay and wondered the same thing. It's truly sad. On the other hand though, the parts from one bike might help complete 5 others awaiting that one last part for completion.




That's the only redeeming thing about doing this.
 Mercenary bastard.
 We hates them Precious

JWM


----------



## Nickinator (Apr 7, 2013)

*Burn the witch!*


----------



## m_fumich (Apr 7, 2013)

..........


----------



## m_fumich (Apr 7, 2013)

..........


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Apr 7, 2013)

I could have sold my MW Silver King in pieces for double the price of a complete bike.
I'm sorry that I didn't .


----------



## hzqw2l (Apr 8, 2013)

*Sad but not Uncommon*



m_fumich said:


> This is hard to look at. An eBay seller has completely disassembled this bike and is selling each piece individually. Makes me want to cry.




Everyone had their chance...at the complete bike.

Maybe it was overpriced?  I guess we'll see.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-J-C...ue&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557#ht_481wt_1399


----------



## old hotrod (Apr 8, 2013)

Just a word of advice, when you start asking more than 500 for a bike, any bike, you had better provide more than one good, clear well lit picture...I think the price is a little high after shipping is factored in but not way out of line... but I would never spend good money on a bike I couldn't see clearly...


----------



## m_fumich (Apr 8, 2013)

..........


----------



## m_fumich (Apr 8, 2013)

*He won't make more.*

..........


----------



## hzqw2l (Apr 8, 2013)

*Agreed*



old hotrod said:


> Just a word of advice, when you start asking more than 500 for a bike, any bike, you had better provide more thane one good, clear well lit picture...I think the price is a little high after shpipping is factored in but not way out of line... but I would never spend good money on a bike I couldn't see clearly...




Yes, more pictures could have helped the seller attract potential buyers.

Now he has detailed pictures of the components


----------



## owenseeliza (Apr 8, 2013)

He should've sold it as a bike and not parts. Poor bike.


----------



## RustyK (Apr 8, 2013)

*This is even worse!*

It was a complete prewar, looks nice. The other parts are listed, tank to be listed soon.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/PREWAR-ELGI...759?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item27d19e382f


----------



## scrubbinrims (Apr 8, 2013)

This Jetflow was clearly repainted, not really a big deal with originality lost anyway.
This happens over and over and a result of the imbalance of wanting more money over respecting what is sold.
At 1,500.00 shipped, that is not really a case of the seller being unable to sell it at a fair price whole then had to resort to parting it out.
Chris


----------



## Sped Man (Apr 8, 2013)

I know a guy near Chicago that does the same thing. He buys krates and strips them for parts. He then sells the parts online. 

We all needs these types of people without them where are we going to get those hard to find parts?


----------



## m_fumich (Apr 8, 2013)

..........


----------



## jwm (Apr 9, 2013)

It's not like we're talking about huge amounts of money anyway. A few hundred bucks here and there comes to a dinner and a movie for the family. And don't tell me you're so broke you have to do it to support your hobby. That's pure BS.You are trashing a classic for a pocket change. It's a question of values over value. If the only thing you see in a classic bicycle (or any other beautiful old machine) is the dollar amount it will fetch, whether together, or in pieces, then you value money over history, over rarity, over aesthetics, over all all other considerations. Get out of antique bikes and go speculate in the stock market! Get into recycling newspaper, or something. Just get out of this hobby.
(I'm rather passionate about this issue)

JWM


----------



## OldRider (Apr 10, 2013)

Well said JWM!! I know several on here that put a few dollars before a complete bike


----------



## m_fumich (Apr 15, 2013)

*I was wrong.*

..........


----------



## Monark52 (Apr 15, 2013)

I was watching the fenders. They sold for $175!


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Apr 15, 2013)

I thought we were only supposed to part out Schwinn's?!


----------



## kos22us (Apr 15, 2013)

if a seller is about to part out a bike and your busting on him for parting it out ie: "making it about the money" and the seller says ok im going to part it out but i'll list all the parts at the same time, i'll combine shipping, i wont use buy it nows, and i wont strong-arm with high start out bids i'll start everything out low so everyone will have the oppurtunity to buy the bike and you still complain or have a problem with that then arent you just making it about the money also ?   isnt that just like saying well no ... i want the bike i just want it for a cheaper price ?

an earlier comment mentioned the possibility of other bikes being completed by the parting out process and then another comment seemed to disagree, my opinion is the bidders inetrested in parts for projects or customs or whatever are not going to go toe to toe with you in regards to bidding if your trying to get the whole bike or the painted parts as much as the guys that need that one original part

lets talk about repainting nice original parts which i think is a much much bigger deal, i know for a fact there are more than several members here and over at the other forum that have done this because i sold them the parts then they told me their plans then they showed me the pics of the completed project

these are just my opinions and if you disagree of course that is absolutely fine, however i refuse to argue with anyone about any of this should your opinions differ or you simply dont like mine


----------



## 2jakes (Apr 15, 2013)

kos22us said:


> if a seller is about to part out a bike and your busting on him for parting it out ie: "making it about the money" and the seller says ok im going to part it out but i'll list all the parts at the same time, i'll combine shipping, i wont use buy it nows, and i wont strong-arm with high start out bids i'll start everything out low so everyone will have the oppurtunity to buy the bike and you still complain or have a problem with that then arent you just making it about the money also ?   isnt that just like saying well no ... i want the bike i just want it for a cheaper price ?
> 
> an earlier comment mentioned the possibility of other bikes being completed by the parting out process and then another comment seemed to disagree, my opinion is the bidders inetrested in parts for projects or customs or whatever are not going to go toe to toe with you in regards to bidding if your trying to get the whole bike or the painted parts as much as the guys that need that one original part
> 
> ...




To those that complain about a seller parting out his bike & that it's only about the money &
to say that the ones saying this are just as guilty because they want the bike at a cheaper price
is one thing. 
But I believe there are those that sincerely feel that a rare bike should not
 be parted out. I would like to see the bicycle complete. If I could afford it I would buy it. 
If not then all my busting & complaining on the seller is not going to make it any cheaper.
To do so would be immature on my part. The cold reality is...it has happened & will continue.
That  is the seller's decision. Whether it's  seen as underhanded or making the most of 
what he has.That is the individuals interpretation as he sees the seller.
 Other opinions will say I don't know what I'm speaking about or that I'm
completely way off on this. And I may not agree , but I respect  that they are entitled
to there say so. And if they would care to explain , I would listen .
Why...because there is much I can learn if I keep an open mind.


----------



## m_fumich (Apr 16, 2013)

Knowing that every significant piece of the bike sold gives me comfort in the possibility that many other bikes are closer to completion and a great frame isn't going to sit in somebody's garage waiting for other cannibalize parts to become available to put it back together.


----------



## hzqw2l (Apr 16, 2013)

So after fees he got about what he was asking as a complete bike and the folks that bought the parts got what they wanted for their projects.

Seems about right.

In 2 weeks anyone here can witness this process by attending Memory Lane or Ann Arbor.

I've seen complete bikes sold and disassembled for parts on the spot without comment so this is nothing new and will continue.


----------



## spoker (Apr 16, 2013)

*part out*

So i guess part sales should not be allowed on the site unless the non-caring owner can prove they didnt come froma complete bike?omg there just bikes!!! ever tried to buy groceries by trading your bike,ever take your bike and try to get a loan using it for collteral?


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Apr 16, 2013)

*If no one steps up ..........*

... I am puzzled sometimes why no one touches great complete bicycles at a fair price & then when a seller takes it to the next step ... people are upset ... Okay parting out any original bicycle SUCKS any way you look at it... I could part out bicycles too ... but if it is complete & original I just cant do it ... if it is house painted or all pieced together ... well piece it back out .. no harm no foul there ... BUT if no one is stepping up & the seller needs to clear out some space ... well then sometimes you have to do what you have to do ... The seller is still taking a chance by parting it out ... maybe no one will bid it up ( most of the time that's not the case though ) ... there is no consistency in the sale prices ... so it's a risk sometimes ... someone in this case was willing to pay what they did for each item & hopefully it made their projects complete 

MY PART OUT REVIVAL STORY ... I purchased the Blue & Red 1938 Shelby Flyer I rode @ last month's CYCLONE COASTER Sunday ride in pieces on ePay a few years back ... I lost the first original auction for the whole bicycle & was out bid by Bicyclebones ... well when he got it he immediately parted it out as he so often does ... I hit buy it now on all the pieces as they came up that day ... I ended up with everything BUT the long tank from the bicycle ... someone else got the tank as my buy it now frenzy was going on & I was bummed ... SO I just made the bicycle into my own with another raw tank I had around & rode it ... THEN A MIRACLE HAPPENED ... I was here on theCabe & in the buy-sell -trade section a fellow cabe member was selling his pieced together Shelby project with the tank from MY SHELBY .. well I ended up getting the bike from him to complete my bicycle ... In the end I spent more than the original listing loss of the auction ... but the good news is the Shelby Flyer survived as an original that I will keep & pass down to the future riders & collectors .....

... To me it's about riding a piece of history today & preserving the hobby ... keeping it alive for future generations to see ... If you are in it for the money ... you are in it for the wrong reason ... just me & my part back together story & 2 cents ... Ride Vintage - Frank


----------



## Balloontyre (Apr 16, 2013)

In case someone needed a tissue.


----------



## spoker (Apr 16, 2013)

*guidance*

who dided and made you god?so we post why we are into bikes and get your ok?you have a right to your opinion,as long as it doesnt have a negitive slant on what someone else does,what i do is not of your concren!!!!


----------



## jd56 (Apr 16, 2013)

Parting out a bike.....no comments from me anymore about this....well maybe a few words....
Besides my views have changed since my last comment on this subject months or years ago....cant remember, been too busy looking for parts to complete my incomplete projects....ooooops, didn't mean to let the cat out of the bag.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## partsguy (Apr 16, 2013)

Until people quit b1tchin' and start payin the prices, part outs continue to happen. Bikes are like girlfriends, there's plenty out there.

Its not like the guy parted a Bluebird.


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Apr 17, 2013)

I wish I had the dough and the space, I would love to save them all. Of course I do not have all the dough or the space.


----------

